# nos dolia la boca decirlo



## azulines

....casi todo lo que escribió a partir del momento en que se convirtió en una máquina omnívora de *picar la realidad *y convertirla en gran literatura. A algunos *nos dolía la boca de decirlo* -lo que en honor a la verdad no tiene ningún mérito: para advertir que Bolaño era grande bastaba leerlo-, 

qual è il senso di *nos dolia la boca decirlo *?

Grazie


----------



## flljob

Habría que saber qué dice antes. Así, parece que el hecho de decir que era buen escritor les provocaba envidia.

¿No falta un *no*?

Saludos


----------



## maxpower76

En España se usa esa expresión para dar a entender que se ha dicho mucho una cosa. Cuando no te entienden y sigues diciendo lo mismo una y otra vez sin llegar a conseguir nada.


----------



## flljob

maxpower76 said:


> En España se usa esa expresión para dar a entender que se ha dicho mucho una cosa. Cuando no te entienden y sigues diciendo lo mismo una y otra vez sin llegar a conseguir nada.


 
Perfecto. Nunca la había oído.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¿Algo así?: _Dicevamo quello tante volte che la nostra bocca doleva._

Saluti.


----------



## azulines

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Algo así?: _Dicevamo quello tante volte che la nostra bocca doleva._
> 
> Saluti.



Si creo que eso es els entido asi como tambien opinaba maxpower

Se podria quizaz decir asi: 
*A furia* di dirlo  (che era un garnde scrittore) ci doleva la bocca.
Anche se in italiano non suona molto bene

Grazie


----------



## nuevoestudiante

A mio avviso si intende sottolineare il fatto che non c'era alcun merito nel ripetere continuamente lo stesso concetto, giacché sarebbe bastato leggere le opere di Roberto Bolaño per capire che era un grande scrittore.

____________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## maxpower76

nuevoestudiante said:


> A mio avviso si intende sottolineare il fatto che non c'era alcun merito nel ripetere continuamente lo stesso concetto, giacché sarebbe bastato leggere le opere di Roberto Bolaño per capire che era un grande scrittore.
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> *NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*



No, sicuro di no. Quello che ripetevano era il fatto che Bolaño era un grande scrittore e che bastava con leggerlo. Loro lo ripetivano tanto che la loro bocca doleva.


----------



## gatogab

azulines said:


> Si creo que eso es els entido asi como tambien opinaba maxpower
> 
> Se podria quizás decir asi:
> *A furia* di dirlo (che era un garnde scrittore) ci doleva la bocca.
> Anche se in italiano non suona molto bene
> 
> Grazie


 
A furia di dirlo ci faceva male la boca
Perchè no?


----------



## flljob

azulines said:


> ....casi todo lo que escribió a partir del momento en que se convirtió en una máquina omnívora de *picar la realidad *y convertirla en gran literatura. A algunos *nos dolía la boca de decirlo* -lo que en honor a la verdad no tiene ningún mérito: para advertir que Bolaño era grande bastaba leerlo-,
> 
> qual è il senso di *nos dolia la boca de decirlo *?
> 
> Grazie


 
Creo que te falta una preposición *de*.
Si dices _nos dolía la boca decirlo_ da la idea de _nos molestaba decirlo_.
Saludos.


----------



## azulines

*nos dolía la boca de decirlo*
L'unica traduzione in una forma più o meno idiomatica che ho immaginato è questa:

... a furia di dirlo *ci venivano i crampi alla lingua* ( o bocca)


Che ne pensate


----------



## Larroja

azulines said:


> ... a furia di dirlo *ci venivano i crampi alla lingua* ( o bocca)



Bella l'idea, ma forse è un po' forte, almeno per me. Io forse opterei per "Non ci stancavamo mai di ripeterlo".


----------



## azulines

Larroja said:


> Bella l'idea, ma forse è un po' forte, almeno per me. Io forse opterei per "Non ci stancavamo mai di ripeterlo".


 Mi pare una buona soluzione anche questa e mi fa anche pensare che forse per tradurre bene non bisogna avere l'ossessione della traduzione letterale del senso, che molte volte porta fuori strada


----------



## Larroja

Non esiste una regola fissa, ma in effetti, a meno che non esista un'espressione equivalente, a volte cercare di avvicinarsi il più possibile all'originale può generare degli ibridi un po' forzati...


----------



## gatogab

azulines said:


> ... a furia di dirlo *ci venivano i crampi alla lingua* ( o bocca)
> Che ne pensate?


De tanto decirlo se nos acalambraba la lengua.

A me_ "piasce"._


----------

